# snakeheads



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

im thinking of buying a snakehead i know somewhere that sells them i live in the u.k does anyone know or have any views on which is the most aggresive type the shop where im buying one has red/blue/clown/bengal and rainbow snakehead can anyone help me out?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dwarf sh are not as agressive as the big ones but they are still mean. They still bit me when i was changing their water. If you want the ulitmate mean SH then go for the Red SH. They teeth crazier than piranhas.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I love the looks of these.
I snapped a pic when I picked up my rhom last week.
I wish I had a tank for them.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you didn't snap that pic "last week" tho


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you didn't snap that pic "last week" tho


lol, True .
Fingers type faster than the mind works sometimes.lol
I snapped them just over a month ago.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

luxsey said:


> im thinking of buying a snakehead i know somewhere that sells them i live in the u.k does anyone know or have any views on which is the most aggresive type the shop where im buying one has red/blue/clown/bengal and rainbow snakehead can anyone help me out?


 oh yeah as far as MOST AGGRESSIVE go, Reds are probably #1--- just keep in mind that they grow 3 feet and they grow FAST, often nearly 2 inches a month. You'd need at LEAST a 240g tank for it when grown...

Other slightly-smaller snakeheads, which I'm not very familiar with, are also quite aggressive as well though from what I understand. These guys grow in the 1.5-2 foot range. _channa obscura_ is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

here luxsey, read YonderWay's Post, and thenMAD's post

Now tell me THAT doesn't make you less inclined to own one!







Might bother some people, but god I'd love to have a fish like that


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> luxsey said:
> 
> 
> > im thinking of buying a snakehead i know somewhere that sells them i live in the u.k does anyone know or have any views on which is the most aggresive type the shop where im buying one has red/blue/clown/bengal and rainbow snakehead can anyone help me out?
> ...


 You need at least 3-400g for a full grown. I seen a 2ft one in a 200g-280g and it still looks a bit cramped.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i dont want one alittel too mean and being able to breathe out my tank doesnt make me rest easier


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

240g shoud not be a problem got enough room and cash the only thing i would be worried about is carrying it up the stairs they do look very mean


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

3ft SH will F you up! 2ft Sh will still f you up


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

do you think i should not get one i know they grow fast i can always upgrade tank size and buy something for the old tank trying to get a big collection going maybe eventually start selling dont know if there is enough demand for rare fish where i live it might work there is only a few places in the u.k that i know of that you can buy fish like that 99 percent of lfs probally think a rhombeus is some kind of triangle


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

before you buy a snakehead buy a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

from what i hear it would probally be better to get a custom made tank so it is very wide aswell as long do you think that should be the case?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

luxsey said:


> from what i hear it would probally be better to get a custom made tank so it is very wide aswell as long do you think that should be the case?


Yes, Custom would be better. And like they said, 240g really isn't acceptable either, I threw it in there just for the sake of giving a min size. 500g would be ideal. And what is tankspace to a serious aquarist anyways?--- this fish will make itself worth the space!


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

any other ideas other than a red?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

obscura, barca, and as 74Ray pointed out, his snakheads (forget their name) have killed some tankmates


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

winkyee said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > you didn't snap that pic "last week" tho
> ...


 I am not calling you a liar dude. But you didnt take that picture just over a month ago. when I was first starting I was going to get a snakehead and I saw that picture on the net at a snakehead website in October.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

...interesting


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

anyone have any pictures of gachuas?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> obscura, barca, and as 74Ray pointed out, his snakheads (forget their name) have killed some tankmates


 They are really aurantimaculata, went a long time calling them channa barca. Basically all the "barca" snakeheads imported to the US are aurantimaculatas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn i want a a red..those things are monster


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dont we all, i WILL get one once i move into my own pad with all the space i want. I will have a freaking fish room. One whole wall for a large sh and the other wall with a huge rhom and a huge manulei and the other wall a huge ray community tank. Possibally might have rooom for a pygo shoal.....maybe. Etheir that or some oddball preds.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 3ft SH will F you up! 2ft Sh will still f you up


 MY POINT EXACTLY TOO MEAN


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi luxley,

you're no where near Wharf are you?

They had a Big red in about three weeks ago, the last they sold was just short of 2ft for £180.

They have a very very nice Sterwarti in there about 18" ... it is as aggressive as hell.

I'd also be careful about putting a 240g tank upstairs !! that'll weigh a ton and a half when full !!!!

Bubbles aquatics near Scunthorpe has two 18" Channa obscura in .. they are beautiful fish ... quite aggressive as well.

carl


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

if you mean wharf aquatics im not near them i live in exeter but thats where im getting one from i phoned them for a red they have a 40" £180 18" £75 and a 7" £20 i will probally go with the 7" its not like it will take very long to grow or anything unlike my rhom


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

take your cheque book ... theres bound to be more that you'll want to take home !!!

The 18" fish is an absolute corker .. well worth the extra cash ... its very very very mean as well


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

obscura are usually the most aggressive i bhave seen a video of a 15 inch monster standing up to a 25 inch red snakehead that tried to puink it!

could have got nasty if it wasnt for a ahandy net


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

trys to eat my pit bull


----------



## nealy (Apr 6, 2005)

hi,lophius,saw your post on telling that there were some parachanna obscura at bubbles aquatics,this is a pic of one of them,and its still going strong.

Tim


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don´t know which is the most agressive, but I sure like my C. Micropeltes.

What happened to your old redline snakehead?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=11705&hl=


----------

